# Manzur La Aldea flavum.



## eteson (Jan 28, 2017)

David Manzur made this cross using his albiflorum clone of schlimii fma. manzurii.
The first ones are flowering only 14 months out o the flasks.







It is identical to the HP flavum but with a nice yellow background.

Enviado desde mi SM-J700M mediante Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Jan 28, 2017)

Very nice. See if you can get one for me please.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Jan 28, 2017)

Do these have the same scent as HP?

Do you think they'll be prone to branching? That's one thing I LOVE about my Seymour Tower, it's like HP, but with significant & reliable branching spikes.


----------



## Silvan (Jan 28, 2017)

Gorgeous!!!
:drool:


----------



## tomkalina (Jan 28, 2017)

Beautiful!


----------



## eteson (Jan 28, 2017)

Yes, not all the clones but most part of them are scented as HP.
They do branch usually the second blooming season, at least the ones made with other manzurii clones, lets see this cross...
Eric, yes I can set appart one plant for you, but you need to come here to pick up it... and the others you have here!

Enviado desde mi SM-J700M mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jan 28, 2017)

Very nice and interesting colouration and form...


----------



## monocotman (Jan 28, 2017)

Very nice!
David


----------



## theorchidzone (Jan 28, 2017)

That's really a pleasing outcome. 
There used to be lots of crosses of this sort around. Not so common these days.
JC


----------



## abax (Jan 28, 2017)

WOW! Really beautiful and I'd love to make a trip south...
but how to get back with my Phrag stash!


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 29, 2017)

Very interesting colors !!!! Jean


----------



## Drorchid (Jan 29, 2017)

Love it!!

Robert


----------



## Migrant13 (Jan 29, 2017)

Excellent color! Hope you can post others from this cross.


----------



## eaborne (Jan 30, 2017)

I really like the color!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 30, 2017)

I love it!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 31, 2017)

NYEric said:


> Very nice. See if you can get one for me please.





They were at woodstream; I bought one
... maybe I just looked at them and wanted to buy  but woodstream has them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gilda (Feb 1, 2017)

I'm in love and a sucker for cute ,fuzzy, wuzzy phrags !:smitten:


----------



## NYEric (Feb 2, 2017)

I have a couple, they are not uncommon, but that color I haven't seen yet. Maybe because they're not made with a light schlimii.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 4, 2017)

I like that a lot!


----------

